# Craigslist shenanigans



## bairdco (Dec 4, 2016)

Just posted this:

https://orangecounty.craigslist.org/bik/5904926465.html


----------



## bairdco (Dec 4, 2016)

And this:

http://orangecounty.craigslist.org/bik/5904287126.html


----------



## willswares1220 (Dec 4, 2016)

I'm sold! Great salesman on that first ad!!


----------



## rusty.kirkpatrick (Dec 4, 2016)

Great stuff Bairdco, you're a marketing genius!


----------



## SHO2010 (Dec 9, 2016)

I bet he could sell ice cubes to Eskimos , it is certainly entering to read his copy he has about 6 other adds on there.


----------



## Boris (Dec 9, 2016)

Great ads bairdco!


----------



## vincev (Dec 10, 2016)

Regretfully I agree with the pinhead.


----------



## bairdco (Dec 12, 2016)

They're all still for sale. sucks trying to sell "used" bikes at Christmas time.


----------



## bikecrazy (Dec 12, 2016)

Best adds ever!


----------



## bairdco (Jan 7, 2017)

New post

http://orangecounty.craigslist.org/bik/5949392778.html


----------



## bikecrazy (Jan 7, 2017)

That made my day, so funny!


----------



## Maskadeo (Jan 7, 2017)

I love your response to his text


----------



## bairdco (Jan 7, 2017)

If you guys like my stupid ads, hit the "best of" button at the bottom.

One of my goals in life is to make the "best of craigslist" list. 

There's some pretty funny stuff on there if you want to kill some time...


----------



## birdzgarage (Jan 7, 2017)

Just checked that out, , your hilarious.cl scammers do suck................I love your poke back at them.


----------



## SHO2010 (Jan 7, 2017)

Those ads are great nice to see truth in advertising. I do need a full cover chain guard like you have on the red bike for a 1959 Raleigh that I am working on.


----------



## halfatruck (Jan 7, 2017)

Gave you a 'best of'...............they are!!!...............


----------



## New Mexico Brant (Jan 7, 2017)

bairdco said:


> New post



Hey, wait!  What is that girls seat in your CL post, I think that is the one I need!!!


----------



## bairdco (Jan 8, 2017)

SHO2010 said:


> Those ads are great nice to see truth in advertising. I do need a full cover chain guard like you have on the red bike for a 1959 Raleigh that I am working on.



 sorry, don't have one.



New Mexico Brant said:


> Hey, wait!  What is that girls seat in your CL post, I think that is the one I need!!!




Troxel. Make me an offer.


----------



## New Mexico Brant (Jan 8, 2017)

bairdco said:


> Troxel. Make me an offer.



Thanks, I need a Messinger that looks just like that one...


----------

